# 7/28/12 Santa Rosa Sound Report



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally got a decent tide and wind Friday night into Saturday morning. Got on the water bout 2am and it was still as a bathtub. Water was pretty clear. Saw a lot of small fish that will be big enough next year. Saw my first horseshoe crab of the year, bout the size of a coffee cup and almost totally white. Started to get his picture but saw a flounder nearby and had to get him gigged. Bout 430am mother nature turned on the fan, the wind started to blow out of the W/SW just like the weather man said. Fought the wind a little while and saw a few more juvenile fish. Daylight came and headed to the house. Thanked the Lord for my catch a a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Look like some quality fish Bow. Over here in Al the horseshoe crabs are everywhere, see several every trip.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Roger that Bama,
Horseshoe crabs are a sign of good water quality. I used to see them more often in the late 60's early 70's around here.


----------

